# Incucor use info. please



## abax (Aug 15, 2015)

Can I add Incucor to my fertilizer and water my Paphs. and
Phrags. with both at one time? The instructions on the
bottle seem to suggest that K-Lite and Incucor can be used
together, but the wording is a bit ambiguous. Anybody do
this???


----------



## troy (Aug 16, 2015)

I used that stuff midweek by itself then fertilize on the weekend with very good results


----------



## Ray (Aug 16, 2015)

As I use a metering pump to add fertilizer to all irrigation water, I add either Inocucor garden Solution or KelpMax - or pesticides, if I have to go that far - via a hose-end sprayer, so they are all applied with fertilizer.

There is no issue there, in fact, the nitrogen in the fertilizer ought to enhance the growth of the bacterial population.


----------



## troy (Aug 16, 2015)

It's been really hot in my apt. When I am at work, I noticed the bottle had started to implode will this neutrilize the enzymes in inocucor?


----------



## abax (Aug 16, 2015)

Ray, take care of that shoulder! Mind your wife and get
well soon. Thank you for taking time to clarify.


----------



## troy (Aug 16, 2015)

Oh yeah, hope your shoulder gets better, take anti inflammatory stuff, fresh ginger, fresh pineapple, turmeric, hylauronic acid, licorice root, those will help tremendously


----------



## Ray (Aug 17, 2015)

The Inocucor product should be kept cool and dark when not used.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 17, 2015)

I use inocucor about once a month. When I do i reduce the ferts by half. Excellent results btw!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 17, 2015)

Ray said:


> The Inocucor product should be kept cool and dark when not used.



Thanks for that tip!


----------



## Ray (Aug 18, 2015)

It's actually pretty stable at room temperature, but cool extends the live of the inoculants.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 18, 2015)

Room temperature in my greenhouse right now is pretty warm. My basement is "cool."


----------



## Ray (Aug 19, 2015)

...yet another reason to be more specific.

"Room temperature" is taken by many in industry as 65-75 degrees F.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 19, 2015)

I also keep mine in the fridge along with all my organic liquid fertilizers.


----------

